# 2016 Nissan Rogue DV



## VE3YF (Mar 12, 2018)

Hi:

I am in the process of installing an aftermarket device in my Rogue and have been reading elsewhere that the power cable should be wired directly to the battery (+) and the neg lead goes to the Hall Effect Sensor (-) due to the fact that the charging system requires the Sensor for various charging states and if you hook the neg lead directly to the battery, you may end up with charging problems ie overcharging or undercharging etc

Question comes to mind, has anyone installed an aftermarket device that requires hookup to the battery etc and what was done in your case.

Where is the Hall Effect Sensor, I see the Neg cable leaving the battery but then it goes out of sight in the rather cramped engine compartment.

Any help in this matter would be greatly appreciated.

Mike


----------



## VE3YF (Mar 12, 2018)

I found out from another source that the Hall Effect Sensor, can be called the Electronic Load Detector. However it is not at the battery, the neg battery cable seems to be going down towards the transmission, but I am unable to verify this as you can only view underneath from a hoist.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Why keep us in suspense? What is the aftermarket device you are wanting to install? And why can you not simply remove the battery to see what is underneath it?


----------



## VE3YF (Mar 12, 2018)

Hi:

A HF Transceiver (Amateur Radio), but the same goes for any aftermarket electronics. You are not supposed to use the neg post of the battery but rather use the HAL Sensor or Electronic Load Detector which is along the path of the neg to ground route. The problem I loose sight of the battery cable and it looks like it goes down to the Transmission. Unfortunately for me almost impossible to get the car jacked up that high to see underneath if my suspicions are correct. Also the HAL or ELD depending on the manufactures terminology wouldn't be under the Battery as the neg cable goes away from the neg post of the battery and towards the firewall and I can feel the cable going straight downward. 

Also if you go directly to the Neg Post of the battery, you run the risk of either overcharging or undercharging the battery as the system can't detect what kind of current you are running and when you have a radio capable of drawing 25amps this becomes quite critical.

Also I fail to understand your comment "Why keep us in suspense", what is being installed has no bearing on the situation, what I had asked was has anybody installed an aftermarket electronic device and to the location of the the HAL or ELD.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

For me your post begged the question why. That said I still think your best course of action is to pull your battery and follow the negative terminal. You will probably have to move a bit of your air intake, but it should let you see better than trying to look from underneath. Otherwise I would try and do a search for posts of people who have installed something similar in an XTerra, Pathfinder or Frontier. Best thing would probably be for you to get your hands on the factory service manual for your model.

Here is a link to a video that might help 






What I take from it is that you want to use a fuse for the positive connection, and basically a ground point for the negative. 
You may find info on a specific to your model install in either the Australian X trail forum or the UK Nissan X trail forum, as the latest edition of the Rogue in North America is the T32 X trail in the rest of the world. Good Luck.


----------



## VE3YF (Mar 12, 2018)

Pulling the battery and looking downwards will not work. First you have the battery tray in the way, and second below the battery is a shroud that blocks everything below it from view. From what I can tell the shroud can only be removed from the underside of the vehicle.

While the video was nice, and thanks, but it is seriously outdated and flawed in a number of area's, ie putting the neg side of the radio power cable straight to ground, and that it is also not fused on the neg side. That is a no-no, as all the manufactures tell you in their service bulletins to fuse both sides of the power cable. You might ask why fuse the neg side, if the ground on your vehicle was to come loose or the screw/bolt was tightened down too much and stripped it somewhat, then the vehicle ground might be compromised and then you would have current flowing back to the radio and destroy it. I have been putting my radio's in all of my vehicles for years and the advice the guy gives in the video is wrong, and I have always followed the radio and vehicle manufactures and never had a problem.

Also not sure what year the manufactures started to implement the Battery Monitoring System in vehicles, but the vehicle manufacturers now specify that you wire your device to the neg terminal of the battery thru the cable and the Hall or ELD and not to defeat the Battery Monitoring System. That complete systems tells the computer of how much of current is being drawn by the system and the alternator will increase or decrease output as required.

If you bypass the Battery Monitoring System and something goes wrong, you are on your own as far as vehicle and radio warranty, and with the vehicles of today a lot can go wrong, that is why the manufactures implement a BMS and it sub components.

So it seems I am back to my original question if someone knows the exact location of the Hall Device or the ELD as some call it.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Would the camshaft sensor be a Hall Device? Maybe someone could give you a link to the factory service manual. Another forum used to have them available but Nissan sent them a legal letter to stop so they pulled them from their site. Sorry I cannot be of more help. Good luck with your install.


----------



## VE3YF (Mar 12, 2018)

The camshaft sensor has nothing to do with the Battery Monitoring System and any of it's sub components. The ELD or the Hall Effect Sensor for the charging system measures current draw on the Vehicle Electrical System and accordingly tells the Alternator at what output it should be at, thus keeping the battery fully charged. If you put your neg cable to any spot ie vehicle ground the Battery Monitoring System is not getting a true indication of how much current is being drawn and thus your battery could be down in charge, that is why all devices in your vehicle to include any aftermarket devices must go thru this system or you could end up with a dead battery in a hurry, and possible damage to other components of your vehicle.

http://www.fordemc.com/docs/download/Mobile_Radio_Guide.pdf

In the above document, case of the Ford F-150 the Hall Effect Sensor is mounted on the Firewall, but doesn't have to be, depends on the manufacture.

With that being said yes the Camshaft does also have a Hall Effect Sensor, but to measure camshaft position and engine RPM and has nothing to do with the vehicle Battery Monitor System or charging circuits.

http://www.wellsve.com/sft503/Counterpoint3_1.pdf

I sent a PM off to Ian and hopefully he can give me a link to the Service Manual.

Thanks


----------

